
Apple and Android get drafted, soldier-centric Army apps coming soon - lotusleaf1987
http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/17/apple-and-android-get-drafted-soldier-centric-army-apps-coming/
======
lotusleaf1987
Raytheon has been doing this for a while:
[http://investor.raytheon.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=84193&p=iro...](http://investor.raytheon.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=84193&p=irol-
newsArticle&id=1367096)

IIRC one app actually plots your allies on a gps map.

